# Astroflight ok with 9.6v 3300mAh NiMH?



## neosporing (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello RC experts and Battery Guru's,

I've recently begun to dabble in Airsoft replica rifles and recently had to purchase a 9.6v 3300mAh NiMH battery for one of my rifles. I was wondering if anyone one more knowlegable than I, knows if I can use my RC battery charger for this 9.6v 3300mAh NiMH?

it is an AstroFlight AC/DC Six-Seven cell charger model #114, and was purchased in the 80's. It has a timer dial that winds up to 15 min and above that is a DC amperes needle that goes from -6 (discharge) to +6 charge. There is a small light labled 'trickle' and beneath it is another labled Voltmeter. Underneath tha is a Discharge toggle. It has two fuse replacement housings one for 1 amp and another for 7 amp.

The charging instructions read as follows:
6 cell x 1200mAh 15 min.
6 cell x 1700mAh 20 min.
7 cell x 1200mAh 20 min.
7 cell x 1700mAh 25 min.

it has a two prong plug for the wall, on one cord. The other two cords have alligator clips and the standard battery clip respectively. I have long since lost the manual. 

Thanks in advance 

David H.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes it will still work but it will take close to an hour to charge the pack... plus you will have to manually monitor the pack to make sure it does not overcharge.


----------

